# Thread algae



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

I have one 5 gal, full of shrimp and Malaysian trumpets.
I will also admit to getting several plants including moss, and wood from a lake and not sterilizing prior to adding to this tank.
For the last month there has been a RAPID growth of 4+ inch long stringy algae I am fairly certain to be thread algae.

Any suggestions for cures? I am pulling it weekly which seems to be of no use. Along with huge water changes to siphon as many bits feasible.
SAE's and amano shrimp are said to work well but honestly the tank is too tiny for SAE's and the current shrimps are not effecting this algae.

Besides "don't take plants from the lake" , and bleach, any suggestions ?


----------



## dcn (Oct 22, 2017)

Amanos took care of my thread algae problems, they eat more than SAEs in my experience


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Thought I responded, but tried the amano idea.
First did the the weekly siphon out of the algae, then added 10 amanos. 
Within 2 weeks the tank was spotless so I removed all but 3 amanos to keep up maintenance. A few weeks later no site of the hair algae.


----------

